# BLOCKING WEBSITES - Problem With Password In Terminal



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey there folks, 
I already have some idea in terms of how to block a website on Safari by reading one of the threats on here. One quick problem is, my password isn't accepted in Terminal. It keeps noting '..sudo: incorrect password... sorry, try again.'
I reset the password a few times; It's 8 characters long with letters and numbers. Any clue as to why it's happening?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sudo isn't for your user password, but the password for the root. But you also must have admin permissions and be logged into an admin account to invoke sudo.


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> sudo isn't for your user password, but the password for the root. But you also must have admin permissions and be logged into an admin account to invoke sudo.


Well here is what I'm trying to do as quoted,

"Use Finder to search for the application Terminal.
In there type: sudo pico /etc/hosts
Enter your root password.
Use the arrow keys to move down to the bottom line and then type:

127.0.0.1 www.thesiteyouwanttoblock.com

There is a space between 127.0.0.1 and www.

User Ctrl+X to exit and Y to Save.

Then type lookupd -flushcache

Quit the Terminal and restart Safari."


So as soon as I enter "sudo pico /etc/hosts", I get a WARNING:...
Then I get to enter the password which I think is the root password, but it fails. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How do you know it fails? And how are you sure it's the root password?


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> How do you know it fails? And how are you sure it's the root password?


I'm telling you this doesn't look right. It ASKS for the root password. But when I write the root password, it keeps rejecting. I know I was putting the right password.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Again, how do you know it is failing? When you type in passwords in the terminal, there is no feedback. What are you seeing after you type in the password and hit return?


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Again, how do you know it is failing? When you type in passwords in the terminal, there is no feedback. What are you seeing after you type in the password and hit return?


Now something weird happened. Since I'm doing thing on a different account, it went like this,

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
hominin is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
..-..-computer:~ hominin$ postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory

What do you think?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It gives that error because hominin isn't an admin on the Mac. If it is an admin account, then there is something wrong with the permissions on the Mac, and you should fix permissions.


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> It gives that error because hominin isn't an admin on the Mac. If it is an admin account, then there is something wrong with the permissions on the Mac, and you should fix permissions.



Yeah I figured. Anyway, the whole blocking thing doesn't really do much though, doesn it? I mean, is there another way to avoid getting those annoying pop-ups from partypoker.com / nytimes... sites? 
The reason I went after blocking was that the pop-up blocker in either Safari or Firefox wasn't working. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, this won't block popups, that is a different thing all together. What version of the OS are you running? ANd is it all up to date? Also, what are your cookie settings?


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Yes, this won't block popups, that is a different thing all together. What version of the OS are you running? ANd is it all up to date? Also, what are your cookie settings?


It is up to date in a sense that I do the automatic updates. In other words, I'm 10.4.11 altho I think it was a 10.4.10 version when I bought it.
Cookie settings? Can you be more specific?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open the preferences, under the menu "Safarireferences...", click on the icon at the top of the box that opens that is labeled "Security" and then look under the "Accept cookies" section.


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Open the preferences, under the menu "Safarireferences...", click on the icon at the top of the box that opens that is labeled "Security" and then look under the "Accept cookies" section.


'Only from sites I visit'

Should I check off 'Never'?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could try that and see how that does. But I never get pop-ups with the setting you have. Click on the delete cookies button in the show cookies window and see if that helps.


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

No, I know what you mean. I always watch out for that. Always the cookies and the cache. But no, nothing is changed. And 'Never' option is not doing anything in particular, but slowing down; you know, when visiting hotmail/google... and such, you'd need to enable cookies. Anyhow, is there another option?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not that I am aware of. You could try Firefox, as I believe that has some plug-ins you can add to give more control over pop-ups and the such.


----------



## StomachsSquirm (Oct 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Not that I am aware of. You could try Firefox, as I believe that has some plug-ins you can add to give more control over pop-ups and the such.


lol THANKS A LOT. HUGE HELP.


----------

